# If a named driver crashes my car, will I lose my No Claims Bonus?



## Zero_Coupon

Does anybody know what insurers have signed up to this agreement. I would like to add my wife to my policy as a named driver however, I am afraid if she has a claim under her policy my NCB will be impacted


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Can you give a bit more information.  What agreement are you referring to?


----------



## peteb

If you mean if she crashes your car whilst being named on it, will both her policy and yours be impacted? Then the answer is yes if her policy has "driving other cars extension"


----------



## Zero_Coupon

peteb said:


> If you mean if she crashes your car whilst being named on it, will both her policy and yours be impacted? Then the answer is yes if her policy has "driving other cars extension"


That's what I was thinking as she would effectively be insured twice. What if she crashes her own car could her insurer look to my policy to recoup some of costs the claim?


----------



## peteb

Zero_Coupon said:


> That's what I was thinking as she would effectively be insured twice. What if she crashes her own car could her insurer look to my policy to recoup some of costs the claim?



No


----------



## Ceist Beag

She is effectively insured on your car with a third party insurance cover. If she was to crash your car whilst driving, your best option is to claim under your policy, not have her claim under her one.


----------



## Ravima

This question has been asked many times in the past.

In the event that driver is covered under own policy to drive other cars, (DOC), then it is that driver's policy that deals with the THIRD PARTY claim and it is the DRIVER'S NCB that is affected at next renewal.

If the person driving is also covered under the policy of the owner, it depends on the policy wording as to  the contributions from BOTH insurers, but again, it is only the DRIVER'S NCB that is affected.

If the driver is covered COMPREHENSIVELY under the OWNER's policy, that policy will deal with the own damage aspect and the DRIVER'S policy deals with the Third party claim, but only the DRIVER's NCB is affected.

Example: John owns a car and Mary is a named driver. Mary has her own policy with DOC. John has comprehensive cover on his Mondeo. Mary rear ends a neighbour on the way to the shop. Neighbour's car is damaged and neighbour is injured. John's car is also damaged. John's insurer deals with John's claim and his NCB is NOT affected at next renewal. Mary's insurers deal with the neighbours damage and injury claim and Mary;s NCB is affected at next renewal.

All Irish insurers are party to the Dual Indemnity NCB agreement


----------



## ClubMan

Sorry for bumping such an old thread but I have a sort of related question...
If the policyholder has an accident/claim while they are driving does that in any way affect any named driver?
In this case the named driver has their own car and cover but are also named on this person's policy.
I've been told (by Liberty) that named drivers (in particular their own policy, renewal, NCB etc) are unaffected but I'm just wondering if/where this is explained/confirmed.
I will obviously ask them but wondered if anybody had any info?
Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I am a named driver on another policy. 

They might have a claim and I would never know about it. 

So, the answer is no.  Their claim does not make me a higher risk.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan

Thanks Brendan.
Do you know if the policy wording clarifies this or is it simply established practice or taken as self evident?


----------



## ClubMan

For what it's worth I got independent confirmation from a broker and from Liberty that an accident/claim by the policyholder will not impact any named drivers - i.e. their own policy on their own car, their NCB etc. Not that I didn't believe you or anything Brendan...


----------



## thirtysomething

Hi, Related to this question.
My wife is a named driver on my car insurance(My policy is fully comp) and today she had a crash in my car - it was a single vehicle accident, not other parties involved or persons in the car. She is ok, just shaken up but the car is a write off.
So I have contacted my insurance company to lodge the info and make the claim.
My questions are:
a) is it my NCB that will be affected? i.e. does the NCB apply to the person or the policy?
b) Do we need to notify my wife's insurance company (that she has for her own car) about the accident? and will her NCB be affected?


----------



## peteb

The person earns it but you apply to your policy so if the clam is under your policy you lose your no claims bonus.

You will need to inform your wife's insurers about it but it should not affect her NCB as she is not making a claim under her policy.


----------

